

Intel Anti-Theft, A Big No-No - nisdec
http://vis-ph.com/2013/07/12/intel-anti-theft-a-big-no-no/

======
DoubleCluster
Preinstalled McAfee crapware, what did you expect? I understand manufacturers
get some money for putting that shit on the computer before they sell it, but
it really diminishes the value of their product.

